# Sipping Squidger



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Whilst not a lovely Red, this wee chap turned up at the feeding station this afternoon - still need to tweak a few things to my diy budget reflection pool, including the background but getting there 










added another on the woodpecker post










cheers,
drew


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That first one's a cracker!! :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great shots:thumb:


----------

